# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Leverfalen

## marja42

Wat als je leverkanker hebt en de lever houdt op met functioneren. Hoe lang heb je dan nog te leven?

----------


## christel1

Ik denk dat daar geen antwoord op bestaat, van enkele weken tot enkele maanden, maar we hebben geen glazen bol, hoe erg het ook mag zijn. Als je lever echter helemaal ophoudt met werken dan denk ik eerder dat het een kwestie is van weken omdat je lichaam zichzelf gaat vergiftigen. 
Veel sterkte toegewenst

----------

